# Temperature changes



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

Any tips on temperature changes with different roasts. I do find the taste to be different. I heard you increase the temp with darker roast but I seem to do the opposite for my taste. Any advice appreciated ! Thanks. Martin


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

https://creator.zoho.com/davec_coffeetime/coffeetime-shared-roasting-log/#View:Roast_Log_Information_List_View_detailed

Click on the drop down box that syas filter and scroll down. there is a shed load of data, some quite old in there. The basic rule is that beans of a country or area will roast to the same style, unless altitude kicks in!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you mean brew boiler temperature vs roasting temperature?


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

Sorry I was not clear. I meant brew temperature.


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

Thanks dfk41. That is a good site. Will def use it. My question refers to brew temperature changes with different roasts.


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

I find the darker roasts suit lower temp. The higher the temp the more bitter they seem to get. You might waste some beans but you 'll soon find the the right temp.


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

Thanks and yes. I agree. I roasted a few beans at different temperatures and find the lower temp with darker beans to be much 'better' and tastier. I tested between 92 - 94 on my Duetto and in general the 92 degree brews are so much better. Actually for all my beans so far! I will continue to explore....


----------

